
Can you turn a terrorist back into a citizen? - stratfordfellow
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/can-you-turn-terrorist-back-into-citizen/
======
bediger4000
Of course not! "Terrorist" is a person so extreme that they have near super
powers! Senator Lindsey Graham, a wise person indeed, fights against letting
Terrorists coming on to US mainland soil, because they're so crazy! If a
Terrorist were to go to trial, he or she might actually convert members of the
Court or the Jury to Terrorism! It's like magic! Almost.

